# Moulding plane maker?



## Sgt374 (Apr 19, 2011)

I recently purchsed 17 Moulding planes and a screw arm plow and was wondering if anyone had any information on the two makers. two moulding planes and plow are T. Atkinson, Louisville. 15 moulding planes by H&JC Taylor, CIN.O

Thanks in advance, 
Richard


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

From what I remember, he's a desired maker:

11133A T. Atkinson Reverse Ogee Cornice Moulding Plane

Wooden reverse ogee cornice moulding plane measures approx. 13 1/8" long. Tool markings are T. Atkinson Louisville, 2 straight lines. Research shows that T. Atkinson used this marking in 1832-1866. Single boxed. Tool has previous owners markings. Tool has some end checkering. Tool has some age cracks on top. Blade measures approx. 2 1/4" wide. Blade has some rust and some pitting. Top of wedge is worn. Fence is a separate piece ow wood that is screwed to base.
http://www.shop.roseantiquetools.net/11133A-T-Atkinson-Reverse-Ogee-Cornice-Moulding-Plane-11133A.htm


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

All credit to AWP 4 - Thomas Atkinson was an English born fellow who landed in Louisville mid-1800s. Planes are listed as rare - 100-250 known examples at time of publication.

Hiram and John C. Taylor owned a planemaking shop in Ohio and it was quite successful, census shows them having a few employees and a tidy sum of inventory by the 1850 census. They also held a patent for a cast iron coopers plane. They later each went solo, but there are 3 known marks from thier time as a team. The one you listed is noted as Very Rare - 50 to 100 known examples.

I would highly recommend the field guide edition of AWP4 if you dont have the time/energy/bookshelf for the full edition. They are both worthy reads and best enjoyed in a bookstand - leaving one hand free for plane caressing and the other one free for Bourbon.


----------



## Sgt374 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the information, it is very much appreciated. Im going to purchase the mentioned publication right now.

Now the question is are these planes to rare to use? All the planes are in very fine condition. No cracks, chips, warping. I purchesed them to use, but now Im wondering if that would be a good idea. What do you think?


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

tough question, and this is just my 2 cents - I struggle with telling anyone to make a user out of a minty, as-found plane. When I say minty I mean original finish, matching patina, no/very minor rust, no staining, etc - the value drops painfully fast as you inch away from that. If there's any market at all for them and they're minty, its likely you could get a decent amount and keep your eye out for an ugly/unmatched set to do the work. Of course, that depends what you have in them, and if you're willing to wait for The Right Collector.

Heck, a new set of H&Rs from veritas is very reasonable. And if they sell really well, then you can call Matt or Larry. And make me sick with envy.

I am assuming most of the hollows and rounds are matched pairs (you are only 3 short of a half set, also assuming Evens). Full/half matched sets (18/36) are a little nicer from a collectors perspective, but I would still start fishing around for old auctions/sales of matched pairs, and just baby them until you've learned a little more.

Sorry I dont have a more solid answer, but I'm still learning and would hate to steer you wrong. If you want to call in the pros, Bob & Carol offer an appraisal service for very reasonable cost, and have been around the block.

Either way, a solid set of users at the very least, in what sounds like great condition - Nice find,

Chris


----------



## Sgt374 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Chris for all the information/advice. I think I'll try to learn a little more before i use them too much. Last night I ordered AWP4, can't wait to get it. 
I paid less than $200 for the set, so they would have to be pretty valueable for me to get rid of them instead of useing. The set is not all hollow and rounds. There is a set of #4, 5, 6, 7, and singles of #1,8,9,. Then there are 5 different sized side beads. An ogee moulder and tongue plane for 3/4 thick stock. Lastly is an unhandled screw arm plow with set of 10 W. Butcher irons . Full lenth arms without any chips in theads. Skate is a little rusty though. I thought I was getting a good deal, but maybe is better than I thought. 
I drool quite often at Matt and Larrys tools. I got to test drive a few a WWIA. They are amazing! Don't even get me started of the D.L. Barrett plow.

Richard


----------

